# Sprewell to Denver?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

That is what the case has been the last few days. He has his good friend Camby over there. The thing is he is interested in playing for them... They really have shown no interest in him....

What are your thoughts of Spree going to a rival team?


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

if he goes i'm sure he would play pretty good the first year like he did for us then sag down to level he's playing now. I wouldn't mind if he goes he obviously doesn't want to be in minnesota anymore.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would expect for him to make that team worse... Like he did to us really.


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

no kidding


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I would love to see Spree in Denver...


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

i feel sorry for nuggets fans....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sprewell is an upgrade over Buckner, Dermarr Johnson, and Voshon Lenard, but it's not like Sprewell would push them into title status.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I would've taken Bucker, Johnson, or the 54 minutes of Voshon Lenard over Sprewell last year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

socco said:


> I would've taken Bucker, Johnson, or the 54 minutes of Voshon Lenard over Sprewell last year.



Your bitterness makes me laugh sometimes.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> What are your thoughts of Spree going to a rival team?



I would love it!

He would go through a series of games shooting 27% and even go through games without scoring a bucket. He would demand $10 million a year and would put the Nuggets way over the cap. Also, his horrid defense would turn Hassell into one of the league's best offensive weapons.

So yes, I would love it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think he would play better against us because of the simple fact he probably hates Minnesota.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

I may be alone here, but I would really rather have Spree on this team than not. I'd rather not if I could get Finley, but I think everyone knows how I feel about that...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I'd rather see him playing for the clips or the warriors.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

SuperHerbie said:


> I may be alone here, but I would really rather have Spree on this team than not. I'd rather not if I could get Finley, but I think everyone knows how I feel about that...


Finally!!! Someone shares my views! It is about time. I have always wanted for us to resign Spree but noone else here shares the same views except for superherbie!


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

Looks like I got your back, sheef!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Lol. Thanks. Well SuperHerbie's sig says it all right?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

kentuckyfan13 said:


> i feel sorry for nuggets fans....



dont. hes not on our team. of course hes interested in joining our team. doesnt mean we are.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

najera for spree?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well it is better than getting nothing for him but we already have Mark Madsen who is going to be locked up for 5 years...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Sprewell is an upgrade over Buckner, Dermarr Johnson, and Voshon Lenard, but it's not like Sprewell would push them into title status.


Spreewell is not an upgrade over DerMarr Johnson. Spree is obviously declining while D.J. is rising.

I doubt that Denver will take Spree especially if they land Finley! But Spree could be a valuable backup plan for a one year deal.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

know neither of us are big spreewell fans, but he is an upgrade over the car accident victim.



sorry its just true.


----------

